# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Tiệm Cài Phần Mềm Cad Chất Lượng Q. 6 Tại Chỗ

## dinhduan911

[color=#8080c0]Rất tiện dụng “giao diện người dùng công cụ tìm” khả năng được xây dựng trong tài liệu hướng dẫn người dùng của chúng tôi đã được mở rộng để tìm thấy khá nhiều bất cứ điều gì trong giao diện người dùng AutoCAD, bao gồm các mục trên menu ứng dụng và thanh trạng thái. xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà Uy Tín
[b][color=blue][b][color=#804040][b][color=#400080][b][color=#004000]*CÀI ĐẶT PHẦN MỀM AUTOCAD TẬN NƠI QUẬN SÁU
NHANH CHÓNG - CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - GIÁ MỀM
**Tư Vấn Tiếp Nhận DV:*
*1900636343*
*Bấm Số một:*Dịch Vụ Sửa PC bàn
*Bấm Phím hai:* Gặp Kỹ Thuật Hỗ Trợ
*Bấm Số 4:* Phản Ánh Chất Lượng Dịch Vụ
*Bấm Phím 5:* Kế Toán - Hóa Đơn
Email: lienhe@truongthinh.infoVới mức phí bạn phải trả, bạn sẽ được cài đặt những gì?
Khi cài đặt tại nhà cho bạn, chúng tôi sẽ cài thêm cho bạn những ứng dụng văn phòng cho bạn và hoàn toàn miễn phí khi cài đặt windows như:
Ứng dụng văn phòng : Office 2003 – 2007 – 2010 – 2013, Unikey, Winrar
Phần mềm đọc file .PDF: Foxit Reader, Foxit Phantom, Adobe Reader…
Trình duyệt FireFox, Chrome, Cốc cốc
Phần mềm nghe nhạc, video: Đọc được tất cả các định dạng file nhạc, video,
Full font: Đầy đủ font tiếng Việt không lo bị lỗi font
Phần mềm dọn rác hệ thống CCleaner, phần mềm Yahoo, Skype, IDM(dùng mãi mãi)
Phần mềm Defraggler: Chống phân mảnh ổ cứng hiệu quả
Phần mềm chống virus từ USB, thẻ nhớ cắm vào
Có đầy đủ các loại giao diện window đẹp mắt cho bạn lựa chọn
Phần mềm diệt virus bản quyền ==> Diệt virus tốt, tự động cập nhật các loại virus mới Xem thêm: sua may tinh tai nha quan 4 Nhanh Chóng

----------

